# Is she miscarrying? Don't sugarcoat it for me, what do you think?



## Holachicka (Mar 22, 2012)

Miss May, my sweet alpine (5years) was bred Dec 18. Yesterday I noticed a wet sticky tail, today she had a bit of dried blood on her tail, and fresh blood dripping (not a lot). This would have been her third kidding, both previous kiddings successful twins. I figure that she is probably miscarrying  Not off her feed, not acting unusual, maybe a little more affectionate, and I noticed she keeps rubbing her sides, head and neck against trees fences and such. DH and I did a walk around earlier to see if she had passed anything but found nothing 

This is my first time breeding. I bought her in milk last summer, and the breeder (awesome lady, but out of town) has never had a problem. I am a worrier and just want to know what potential problems and how likely they are to happen... Is there anything I can do for her? She is such a sweetie I just hate this! I have three other bred does due april 14, 26, 27 and I hope everything goes smoothly with them! 

Any advice would be MUCH appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## heathen (Mar 22, 2012)

Goats can miscary one baby and keep the other one and it be fine though rare I have seen this in person with my own goats. If she is misscarying  I dont know of anything you can do. Have you changed grains or hay do you have minerals for her? Has she been exposed to any new kinds of plants? Have you given any wormers? There could be a number of reasons she is doing this there are lots of foods that can cause goats to miscary. Is the bleeding the only reason you think she is miscarying? /I would probably stall her in a kiding stall for a day or two fresh water hay etc.  Some it will be okay honey treats wouldnt hurt.  I hope someone else can give some better advice on this.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks heathen!

Her only signs have been wet tail and then some bleeding. Those are typical signs of miscarriage right? 

She was taking forever to start to show any of her pregnancy, and had just started to fill out. No big changes around here, the only thing I can think of for a reason for her to abort would be copper deficiency, We have loose minerals available, but she looks like she could use a bolus because she has fish tail. I don't know though... I wouldn't expect her to be THAT deficient with the loose minerals available (always fresh).

The only change In feeding was that I bought some oat hay to feed along with their normal alfalfa hay, but that was over a month ago.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2012)

About the only thing you can do is wait and see right now.  

I had a doe several years ago w/ a bloody tail while she was pregnant, I was sure she had / was losing the pregnancy....
she didn't, she ended up having triplets, but that's the only doe I've ever had do that.

There are some diseases that can 'cause' abortion, where you can't 'see' any signs of illness, they just abort.
She could have taken a hit to the side.
It could just have been a fluke.

I've had some seriously copper deficient does in the past, none ever aborted.  Not saying it can't happen, just that it wouldn't be my main concern if she's getting mineral now and in overall good health otherwise.

Check her inner eyelids to see if they're pale, she may be anemic if she has been or does bleed much, and need iron supplementation.  I like red cell for that.

Good luck w/ her.


----------



## heathen (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with Rolls. I would also do a walk through of there pasture. Its spring here and with all the new growth I have found holly growing in the lot and a couple other pllants Cherry sappllings  Some red clover ( no idea where this came from) etc.  Good luck


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 23, 2012)

I will wait and see then! 

I was wondering if there are any other obvious signs of impending miscarriage? Should she lose her ligaments? fill in her udder? The only sign of anything is some blood. Checked her again last night, a little bloody goop on her tail, nothing fresh from her vulva. and this morning everything is just dry and crusty looking (will be washing her shortly). 

I don't expect her to keep her kids, if she does it will be a happy suprise, but I just see the blood as an obvious sign that she will abort. Gotta prepare myself, ya know?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2012)

Holachicka said:
			
		

> Miss May, my sweet alpine (5years) was bred Dec 18. Yesterday I noticed a wet sticky tail, today she had a bit of dried blood on her tail, and fresh blood dripping (not a lot). This would have been her third kidding, both previous kiddings successful twins. I figure that she is probably miscarrying  Not off her feed, not acting unusual, maybe a little more affectionate, and I noticed she keeps rubbing her sides, head and neck against trees fences and such. DH and I did a walk around earlier to see if she had passed anything but found nothing
> 
> This is my first time breeding. I bought her in milk last summer, and the breeder (awesome lady, but out of town) has never had a problem. I am a worrier and just want to know what potential problems and how likely they are to happen... Is there anything I can do for her? She is such a sweetie I just hate this! I have three other bred does due april 14, 26, 27 and I hope everything goes smoothly with them!
> 
> Any advice would be MUCH appreciated! Thanks!


It may be nothing, or she could be aborting. It really isn't normal for them to have a bloody discharge while pregnant. 

the normal treatment for an abortion from a bacterial infection such as chlamydia or entertoxemia would be oxy-tetracyclene, either given as an injection or orally. for a 5 day treatment. If she is already aborting, it wont stop it.  

I did have a couple does that seemed to have a messy bottom and kidded just fine. It was concerning me for a while. But I also had one abort at around 6 weeks into her gestation. Her bottom was very messy where he tail was swishing back and forth.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, she's stopped bleeding, no more discharge of any sort. Doesn't look like she's passed anything. Other than bloody discharge for a day nothing happened. I have no idea what this means. Should I expect to see anything other that bloody discharge?  I am so confused. I can't find anything online about what to expect, or signs and symptoms of miscarriage/abortion other than passing the fetus. 

I've heard something about absorbing a fetus? what would I see if anything if that was happening?

I'd really apprieciate hearing other's observations of miscarraiges if you don't mind sharing. I know it's not a pleasant thing, but understanding what happens would really help me.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 24, 2012)

I have had does just have a bloody discharge and then end up not pregnant, so I would say there is a pretty good chance she is no longer pregnant.


----------



## RPC (Mar 24, 2012)

I had this happen last month to my doe also. This would have been her 4th pregnancy and I am not sure what happened to her. If for some reason she is still bred mine is due April 5th so I will let you know if I got a surprise but she has no udder or even looks like she may kid.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

I suggest you post pictures of her tummy, bottom and udder so we can take a look.  If she looks pregnant maybe we can put your mind at ease.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Queen mum, I have a pic of her icky bottom, this was the worst that she got...







I'll get some more pics tomorrow, but the thing to remember about this doe is that she is REALLY long and deep. To me, she doesn't look preggers at all. had only just started to fill in a bit before the blood. I had actually contacted the breeder about this, asking a little about her previous kiddings to see when she started to show, she reminded me that she is a big girl with lots of room to hide babies, and that her sister didn't show at all until the last month this season. 

Right now, I think it's smarter to just assume she's not prego. Is there anything I should do? Worm her like I would if she delivered? CTD vaccine? And then I guess the question is would any of these things harm kids if she is prego.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 25, 2012)

Do you know her due date?  That could give more information as to what you can expect if she is aborting. 2 months along, just a little blood, 4 months along... baby. 


Also placenta previa can cause bleeding during pregnancy. As can a hit to the side, and other things.  People bleed during pregnancy all the time and still have babies.  Until you know she is NOT pregnant I would proceed like she potentially is in regards to medications etc.   So  nothing like Valbazan and try to stay away from tetracyclines.  I'm sure there is a whole long list of "not while pregnant" on here somewhere.  


 I'd get her temp, check her eyes and keep watching her for a while.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 25, 2012)

that looks like an abortion to me, I would treat her with LA 200, 1cc per 40lbs for 4 or 5 days in a row. If you want to be on the safe side, I would also consider treating my other does. 

You can also put out 4G crumbles for a few days with their feed if you don't want to do all those injections. Dosage is on the bag. I think it was like 1 lb of 4G crumbles per 10 or 12 adult does that were 100lbs. per day. They eat it really well. 

You could also do soluble tetracyclene in the water for 5 to 7 days. As long as they are drinking enough water, I work the math backwards to make sure they are drinking enough water.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 25, 2012)

It looks to me like she's aborting.

Donna


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 25, 2012)

20 kids...
just a quick jump in here...
If this isnt an abortion (i couldnt tell ya one way or another) but if it wernt wouldnt some of those meds actualy potentially cause damage to the unborn baby if its not an abortion...

im just curious if it would be better to treat as an abortion and potentially lose the kid if its not an abortion
or if it would be better to hope for the best and wait it out to see if she gives birth?!  id worry baout loosing a kid unnessicarily by assumption.
just curious as i have a long time beofre i have to worry about this stuff as much but still.


----------



## arabianequine (Mar 25, 2012)

PinkFox said:
			
		

> 20 kids...
> just a quick jump in here...
> If this isnt an abortion (i couldnt tell ya one way or another) but if it wernt wouldnt some of those meds actualy potentially cause damage to the unborn baby if its not an abortion...
> 
> ...


I would be worried about loosing the mom....jmo.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

Treat as if it's an aborted baby with one still in there.  In other words, give the least invasive antibiotic possible.  That would be my suggestion.  A good 10 day course of Pen G.  A safe wormer and then lots of TLC.


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 25, 2012)

Queen Mum that definatly sounds like the best suggestion to me...kinda the safe middle ground.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for the suggestions! I have Pen G here, would that be enough to take care of any problems, or would it be safer for all my girls to give this doe LA 200? If I can get away with something that I already have I would love to, but I also want to go what's best for my herd... 

Now as far as wormers, I have Ivomec and a milk safe wormer on hand (will have to get the active ingredients tomorrow)Would either of those work? and is ctd safe for prego goats as well?

I really appreciate all the help! Thanks for the support!


----------



## arabianequine (Mar 26, 2012)

Holachicka said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the suggestions! I have Pen G here, would that be enough to take care of any problems, or would it be safer for all my girls to give this doe LA 200? If I can get away with something that I already have I would love to, but I also want to go what's best for my herd...
> 
> Now as far as wormers, I have Ivomec and a milk safe wormer on hand (will have to get the active ingredients tomorrow)Would either of those work? and is ctd safe for prego goats as well?
> 
> I really appreciate all the help! Thanks for the support!


I know the CDT is safe for pregnant goats....because everyone says to give it to the pregnant does a month before due date. 

Ivomec I am almost positive it is safe for pregnant goats....I have been using Safe guard however. I have not used the milk safe wormer or don't recognize the name. 

Here is a couple links on goat sites that talks about LA 200 being used with goats....including info about giving it while pregnant. 

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=674

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/transportingmeatgoats.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 26, 2012)

Ivermectin is safe for pregnant animals. Valbazen is the big no-no.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, so here are some pics of May, I started her on Pen G, still did not pass anything more. Should I expect to see anything else from her? She looks the same as she did before she bled. 

Should I be treating my other girls with antibiotics as well? they are all much farther along than her, and have not had any probs if it was something like chlamydia would they have aborted early on? She would have been just over 3 month along.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2012)

She has beautiful coloring!  Nice udder too.   Just keep doing what you are doing and I wouldn't worry about the other girls at this point.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok, SOOOOO what do you guys think? I really think I need a slap across the face saying: It's wishful thinking, that's ALL!! Here is our May, what is the likely hood that she is still prego? I'm posting picsthat are a few days apart. I'll take pics again this weekend, I just need a reality check I think!

A few days ago





Today





A few days ago





Today


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope I don't sound snarky, I'm just trying to curb any excitement before I get rolling!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 30, 2012)

I am no expert, but she still looks like she might have baby bumps. I hope that for you and her, everything turns out ok.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks, I hope so too, but I'm trying to to be too hopeful about her still being pregnant. I took pics again this weekend, but she looks about the same. I started taking pics of her udder, so I can watch for progress there too. It's easier for me to compare pics than to think, Is she bigger today?


----------

